# Bergbau-Guide?



## TaZz (1. Januar 2007)

Moin,

ich habe sehr lange Zeit als Beruf Verzauberer gehabt und habe mich nun für Bergbau/Schmiedekunst um entschieden. Nur habe ich zurzeit schwierigkeiten meinen Bergbau Skill zu erhöhen. Ich bin grad im Skill für Silbererz, finde aber nirgendswo etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es vielleicht einen Bergbau Guide oderso wo die ganzen Erze aufgelistet sind und wo man sie Farmen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, TaZz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chorg (10. Januar 2007)

Das heißt ja nicht dass Du nur Silbererz farmen kannst um Ep zu bekommen. Das gibts eh nur so zwischendurch mal. Für den Abbau der anderen Erze gibts ja auch noch Ep. Eisen gibts z.B. in den Tausend Nadeln.


----------



## Gandalfderblaue (11. Januar 2007)

Brauche auch noch 1 Silberbarren/Silbererzklumpen. Gibt es in der Nähe von Dun Morogh irgendwo eine Möglichkeit diese möglichst schnell abzubauen?

mfg Gandalf der blaue


----------



## Rheinita (12. Januar 2007)

Gandalfderblaue schrieb:


> Brauche auch noch 1 Silberbarren/Silbererzklumpen. Gibt es in der Nähe von Dun Morogh irgendwo eine Möglichkeit diese möglichst schnell abzubauen?
> mfg Gandalf der blaue



Wie chorg schon schrieb: Silber ist wie Gold wie Echtsilber ein zufällig auftauchendes Erz. Das kann man nicht "mal eben" in Masse abfarmen, da gehört schon etwas Glück zu. Silber taucht zuweilen da auf, wo es auch Zinn gibt, für Allies ist der günstigste Ort meiner Erfahrung nach die Westfall, Goldküstensteinbruch. Dun Morogh kannst Du da getrost vergessen, da gibts nur Knupfer; da solltest Du schon eher Dein Glück in der Loch Modan-Gegend versuchen.

Wenn Du SCHNELL einen Barren brauchst, würde ich im AH suchen - aber fang nicht an, einen der Auktionare abzubauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (12. Januar 2007)

Bin grad auch dabei Bergbau zu skillen, gefarmt hab ich hier:
(bis Skill ~225)
_Zinn: die Gegend um Southshore/Tarrens Mühle...die Felder von Hillsbrad oder so
Eisen: Arathihochland, im Norden die Bergkette und im Ödland
Mithril: Ödland_

is halt auch n bisschen Lvl abhängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandalfderblaue (12. Januar 2007)

Ich brauchte nur einen einzigen Barren, weil ich mir eine Axt herstellen wollte, und ich war auch in Loch Modan, habe mich nur vertan.Inzwischen habe ich eine bessere gefunden^^.Auch wenn es hier nicht reinpasst,wei kann man 5 leichte Leder sammeln, wenn man weder handeln noch im AH bieten kann(Probekey),und man auch kein Kürschner ist?Ich brauche das Leder für eine Q, aber ich finde einfach nix.

mfg Gandalf der blaue


----------



## Trace (19. Januar 2007)

hmm alter guide von mir für meine Gildis damals ist eher auf Ally ausgelegt als Hordi hatte ich auch mal ne version die ist mir aber abhanden gekommen =(
aber da ändert sich lediglich ebend das man Kupfer - Zinn im Brachland farmen kann und ein paar andere kleinigkeiten.

MfG Trace

---
So wer auch immer Bergbau hat und nich weiß wo er farmen sollte
hier meine Schnellfarm Route vom Kupfer bis zum Thorium.

1-75:
Kupfer am besten und schnellsten hab ich es im Wald von
Elwynn südlich von Goldshire in der Mine gefunden und dann noch in
Dun Morogh gibts des wie Heu.

75-125:
Zinn + Kupfer = Bronze
also ab nach Loch Modan dort findet man von beidem auch sehr viel.
Am besten immer eine Runde laufen.
Von Thelsamar nach westen am Gebirgsrand nach Norden oben angekommen nach Osten bis zum Wasser dort an der Klippe richtung Süden bis zum ende und dann um das Gewässer eine Runde Laufen wie ein U.
dann am Östlichen Gebirgsrand wieder runter.
So sollte man innerhalb kurzer zeit normaler an viel Zinn und
nochmehr Kupfer zum Bronze herstellen kommen.
Alternativ Duskwood wo man von Kupfer bis Eisen alles findet oder das Rotkammgebirge wo es auf sehr viel Zinn gibt und verdammt viel Silber wie mir heute aufgefallen ist.

125-175:
Eisen ist angesagt dafür sollte man am besten zum Arathihochland hier ist es auch simpel einfach am äußersten Karten rand immer schön den Gebirgsrand folgen un im Osten (Südosten) gibts ein paar Troll oder Oger hölen wo man ebenfalls viel findet.
Alternativ kann man auch in Duskwood suchen wobei die Eisenvorkommen hier eher knapp bemessen sind.

175-245:
Das nächste Ziel sind Mithrillvorkommen die man am besten und schnellsten im Hinterland Farmen kann. Hier gibt es ebenfalls keine große Rute sondern eher wieder den äußeren Gebirgsrand abklappern.
Für Schurken wie mich gibts noch ein geheimtip!
Nördlich von dem Fluss wo der Drache ist gibt es am äußeren Gebirgsrand ebenfalls viele Vorkommen die selten gefarmt werden wegen den 60-62er Elite Pat's.
Aber als schurke sollte es kein Problem sein vorbei zu kommen.
Im Hinterland gibt es übrigens auch verhaltensmäßig viel Echtsilber.

245-275:
Kleine Thoriumvorkommen können endlich gefarmt werden wobei es diesmal in die Verwüsteten Lande geht wo man wie fast überall einfach nur den Gebirgsrand abklappert.
Hierhaben Schurken Ebenfalls ein Bonus sie können sich relativ schnell in die Höhlen der Mine(n) im süden der Festung reinschleichen und die Vorkommen abernten wärend andere sich durchschlagen müssten ohne zu wissen ob überhaupt vorkommen zur zeit drinnen sind.

275-300:
Die große Stunde hat geschlagen endlich kann das Thoriumfamren losgehen. Stellt euch auf Stundenlanges farmen ein denn Thorium is heiß begehrt und nicht zu häufig.
Die höchsten Vorkommen erzielt man in den Östlichen Pestländern sowie in Winterspring und einige in der Brennenden Steppe.

(mit Vorkommen sind immer kleine und reiche
Thoriumvorkommen gemeint)

Winterspring gibt es mehr oder weniger eine einfach Rute:
(auf der Weltkarte)
Unterhalb des Frostsäblerfelsen geht es los hier spawnt öfters ein Vorkommen. Dann geht es weiter nach Winterwall zu der Häuptlingshöhle im Lager im Osten von Everlook. Dort sollten ebenfalls 1-2 Vorkommen spawnen. In den Yetihölen direkt ein stückchen südlich davon gibts es oft 2-4 Vorkommen. Hier gibt es wieder den Schurkenbonus.
Die nächste Station sind die 3 Eulenhöhlen im süden. Hier sollte immer eins bis zwei vorkommen finden.
Schurken können jetzt auch runde um die Schlucht im Süden bzw auch IN der Schlucht nach vorkommen suchen die öfters als man glaubt dort spawnen. Der Allgemeine Weg geht von dem Eulendickicht auf die westliche Gebirgswand über richtung norden zum Kel'Theril-See und Ruinen einmal drum rum gelaufen sollten ebenfalls gelegentlich 1-2 Vorkommen zu finden sein.
dann geht der Weg wieder zum Frostsäblerfelsen und das spiel beginnt von vorne.
Tipp: Schurken haben die Möglichkeit die Drachenhöhle südlich von Kel'Theril zu untersuchen dort fand ich bisher öfters 1-3 Vorkommen (überwieden Reiche Vorkommen).

Ich komme im Schnitt auf 30 Thorium pro Stunde.

Edit // Also zum Dunkeleisen gibts eine wenige Locations wo es sich lohnt zu farmen.
Da wären :
1.MC is ja klar da bekommt mans definitiv aber eher für Gildekasse Wink
2.BRT kann man als Schurke einige Vorkommen solo angrasen. Mit Glück sind keine Mobs da oder man muss ebend max. 2 zwerge killen was solo machbar sein sollte. (Bsp. 1 Vorkommen in der Runden Halle am Eingang. 1-2 Vorkommen an der Dunklen Schmelze beim MC Eingang. 2-3 Vorkommen in den Gängen wo der Marshall sonst langrennt. Aber letztere sind immer mit glück verbunden und Aggro Radius)
3.Brennende Steppe Da ich nicht regelmäßig Dunkeleisen gefarmt habe lediglich 4 Barren damals für ein Trinket und nochmal 5-8 für die Gildenbank nebenbei kenn ich lediglich ein paar Punkte die bei mir sehr oft vorhanden waren.
1. Direkt vom Greifen Nordwestlich richtung Straßenbogen
2+3 waren vom Greifen aus am Gebirge im Osten bis zur Höhle mit dem Drachkin NPC
4+5+6 waren jeweils einer in den Ogerhöhlen Nördlich vom Greif
7. War ein Stück westlich vom Feuergrat nähe der Orcfeste
8. war am Sturmaltar (obwohl hier glaube war es zu 90% meistens Thorium)
9+10 waren dann noch am südlichen Gebirgsrand entlang.

Ich denke stark es gibt noch mehr Spawnpunkte aber ich bin lediglich immer die obig genannte Route abgelaufen und hatte am ende 70-75% Thorium 20-25% Dunkeleisen 5% Mithrill.
+ Viele Klunker Very Happy

MfG euer Trace


----------



## Mondenkynd (20. Januar 2007)

Trace schrieb:


> hmm alter guide von mir für meine Gildis damals ist eher auf Ally ausgelegt als Hordi hatte ich auch mal ne version die ist mir aber abhanden gekommen =(
> aber da ändert sich lediglich ebend das man Kupfer - Zinn im Brachland farmen kann und ein paar andere kleinigkeiten.
> 
> MfG Trace
> ...



Lad dir Gatherer 2.99 runter dann vergisst du nie wieder deine Farmplätze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trace (22. Januar 2007)

hab ich schon, wie gesagt den hab ich schon vor langer zeit geschrieben und es ging lediglich darum eine Vorgabe für Ruten zu haben. Wenn du noch keine Daten im Gatherer gesammelt hast weißt du schließlich nicht wo das zeug so ist. Was der Normalfall beim Hochskillen sein sollte.


----------



## Rilja (4. Februar 2007)

Hi

ich habe mir gatherer-2.99.0.0434.zip runtergeladen aber in meiner Addonliste wird es mir als incompatibel angezeigt. 

Hat jemand einen Rat, warum das so ist ? Altes Gatherer hab ich gelöscht.

Danke im voraus

Rilja


----------



## Roran (5. Februar 2007)

Erz Vorkommen  <---- BLASC 4tw


----------



## TaZz (5. Februar 2007)

Danke euch für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe alles in die Tat umgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (18. März 2007)

kann mir wer nen link zu dem neusten gatherer schrieben plzz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (19. März 2007)

I can us google!


----------



## realten (19. März 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Erz Vorkommen  <---- BLASC 4tw




Nur dass die Karten leider völlig unbrauchbar sind. Auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel (und eigentlich auch bei allen anderen Karten) sind so dermaßen viele weiße Pünktchen, dass man sie im Prinzip auch gleich komplett weiß anmalen könnte. Nur: man kann die Stellen 2 Stunden lang abfliegen und hat immer noch kein Khorium.


----------



## whiti (19. März 2007)

mir ist da gestern was eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auf klo ja manchmal hab ich da meine besten geistesblitze ^^)

also, am wochenende hatten ich (krieger level 70) und ein RL kumpel (hunter level 65) langeweile und haben uns gedacht machen wir halt mal zu zweit ein db run (den ostflügel) ohne weiter probleme sind wir dort durch.
so nun btt:

am ende des endbosses gibt es ja immer zu 100% 2 reiche thoriumvorkommen. sollte es nicht moeglich sein wenn man diese abgebaut hat und dannach aus der instanz geht und diese resettet wieder 2 vorkommen abzubauen ? das wäre dann 5x in der stunde möglich, oder ist da ein denkfehler ?

konnte es leider nicht testen da es mir erst später eingefallen ist


gruss
whity


----------



## razielsun (5. Mai 2007)

ich habe mal ne kleine frage:
habe jetzt bergbauskill 230 und komme einfach nicht weiter! mithril ist grün und das kleine thivorium noch rot... wie und wo kome ich weiter??


----------



## Krimson (27. Februar 2008)

razielsun schrieb:


> ich habe mal ne kleine frage:
> habe jetzt bergbauskill 230 und komme einfach nicht weiter! mithril ist grün und das kleine thivorium noch rot... wie und wo kome ich weiter??



mach echtsilber und mithril weiter so hab ichs auch gemacht bin jetz 300 mit lv 58 jetz gehe ich weiter lvn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also mit mein pala^^


----------



## Schurkissimo (10. April 2008)

Sehr schöner guide, hat mir sehr geholfen. DANKE!


----------

